
SoftBank’s $750M Investment in GoPuff - raiyu
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/softbanks-secret-750-million-investment-in-gopuff
======
rvz
So there exists a startup that wants to deliver junk to your door because of
reasons? This is a $0.7 BILLION funding round and it has got to be SoftBank
that would invest in this unprofitable scam.

After the WeWork catastrophe I thought this would teach Softbank a lesson on
worthy investments. However, they go for rolling the dice at nonsense like
this. There are actually better companies worth investing in rather than this
garbage.

They will GoBust according to my machine-learning crystal ball of
profitability.

------
vinaypai
"Go Puff" seems like a good description of how SoftBank's investments tend to
go these days.

